# Tiny twin terror FINISHED!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I am very happy to say this one is finished, not that it was a bad kit or I had any real problems with it, the parts were so small I was afraid of losing some of them during construction or painting! 1/144 scale is not really my thing.

Here it is, the 1/144 scale Eduard Me 262 B-1a trainer.

















































BTW, the W.Nr. Eduard supplied for ''white S'' is wrong, there was a ''white S'' trainer but it is unknown what W.Nr. it had. The W.Nr.110556 belonged to a Me 262A-1a and not a Me 262B-1a.

Agentsmith


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Wow! I'm glad you put the quarter in the last pic, that really shows just how small this is. Nice job on this little sucker. 

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Himmel!!!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you SJF and John!

I have one more tiny one to finish up and then its back to my regular sized models.

Below is a peek at what is on the bench now, a 1/48 scale Tamiya Me 262 in the markings of ''yellow 2'' from the new JaPo Me 262 book.
















And yes this is a real camouflage scheme!

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Excellent work again and nice photography. I notice there are no American troops standing around the plane this time - it was too small for them to find!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man!

The tiny Me 262B was noticed by U.S. troops...and they had little interest in it, what they really wanted was the Shrinking Ray gun that was one of the wonder weapons of the Third Reich.

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Amazing! Great build...............:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Agentsmith, what US troops failed to realize was that the death ray was really a reduction ray, which was dismissed when discovered in a barn near Augsburg in late 1945. It wasn't until 1989 when Dr. Wayne Szalinski accidently shrunk his kids that a real interest in the weapon began.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you roadrner!

Pete,
You are right about the shrinking ray and the accident that happened to Dr. Szalinskis children, I remember a movie being made years ago about the incident.


Agentsmith


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

It was supposed to be a documentary but Disney messed it up, as usual.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Pete,
It looks like Disney made the same kind of quality ''documentary'' like the History Channel does today.

Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Oh you guys.....


----------

